

Ideas aren't worthless - rriepe
http://rexriepe.com/2011/ideas-arent-worthless/

======
karmajunkie
no, really... ideas are worthless. show me three people who were ever paid any
substantial sum for _just_ an idea—no implementation or ability to produce
one.

